# Can't get a crane up here



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A few shots from last week. Needed a cross arm replaced.

Young folks up top, I just direct from the ground.

Improvised landing zone, had to shuttle the crew off the mountain as storm approached.


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

Holy Cow!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome job site. I'd still want to get up topside just for the view!


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

Big money in tower construction & maintenance. 
It takes a special sparky to do that kind of work. God bless them!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

MikeFL said:


> Big money in tower construction & maintenance.
> It takes a special sparky to do that kind of work. God bless them!


I loved height for many years.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Awesome job site. I'd still want to get up topside just for the view!


You do realize that the ladders are only rated for 300lbs right?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

You should have used the helicopter to bring the crane up there. You should have called me, I would have told you that beforehand.


----------

